# Keen for fishing in Bris! Ideas anyone?



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Just got my new fish finder from the states. Installed it this week and am lucky enough to have the two days off!!!

Only problem now is that the forecasts say that it will be windy over the w'end. I was wanting to head out to Garnet rock or Scarborough reef but think I might have to plan somewhere else due to the winds.

The Bay Islands seen to be doing well in the last week or two but again the winds. Damned!

Anyone got any other ideas? Will consider all options (Sorry HiRAEdd, but no nav lights and windy weather otherwise would join you)

Cheers,

Milan.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Milano
Hope you find someone to go with. Scarborough might be good with Gavin.
Remember to hang onto your fishing rod this time

See Ya
John


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Hi milan,

I am going on the Scarborough, trip on Sat evening,but if Gavin doesnt end up going, I will be doing the Brisbane River early Sun morning if interested. I prefer someone with local knowledge before I do scarborough,so if thats off, why not try the river?

Will know for sure tomorrow when Gavin makes up his mind.

Chris


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

fishtales said:


> Will know for sure tomorrow when Gavin makes up his mind.


You make me sound like a woman that can't make up her mind 

Damn wind is creeping up. I don't care, I'm going fishing Saturday afternoon/evening, no matter what.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

HiRAEdd said:


> fishtales said:
> 
> 
> > Will know for sure tomorrow when Gavin makes up his mind.
> ...


LOL- Didn't mean to convey that Gavin. If you are going, I will see you at the car park.

Chris


----------



## Alex (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Brissieites,
bugger the weather, i am heading up to borumba dam tonight, its between noosa and gympie. Supposedly on fire at the moment with bass taking any thing offered and the chance of a saratoga in the arvo.
any one wanting to join me is welcome to.

Heard from a customer in the shop today about a rock at the entrance to nundah creek, its on the junction of cabbage tree creek and nundah creek. May be worth a look for someone. He reckoned it was pretty good with options of crabs, jacks , bream and flaties, supposedly deep water either side of the said rock.

Tight lines boys
Alex


----------

